
All electric cars in China sends real-time location to Chinese government - JayXon
https://www.apnews.com/4a749a4211904784826b45e812cff4ca
======
wallace_f
Unfortunately, I've been downvoted every single time I've mention drive-by-
wire as a potential for abuse.

